# Level required to unlock Roscoe?



## rokudek (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi,
So I've been playing the game for a while now and was wondering if anyone can tell me when Roscoe shows up. I'm level 37.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 29, 2020)

sometime at lv45-71

it's random selection for the batch, so there can't really be any pinpointing

based upon https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Camp_Manager_Level


----------



## rokudek (Oct 29, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> sometime at lv45-71
> 
> it's random selection for the batch, so there can't really be any pinpointing
> 
> based upon https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Camp_Manager_Level


Thanks


----------

